# RIP Brownie the guinea pig



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

A little over 7 years ago Salty, one of our new guinea pigs, started getting very plump. Shortly after that, she gave birth to 2 guinea pigs, Smores and Brownie. 

Brownie lived happily in a large custom-built cage with her brother Smores for the last 7 years. She loved kale, hay, and strawberries, and of course, hanging out with her "pack". 

Sadly we had to let her go yesterday when her cancer got to be too much. I feel bad for Smores because he and Brownie squeaked at each other all the time. He's getting a lot of extra attention now.

Here is one of my favorite pictures of Cookie and Brownie. I can't believe they are both gone.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry for your loss and it's so true animals are better than people !!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I didn't know guinea pigs lived that long!

I'm really sorry for your loss. :c


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Guinea pigs are a lot more fun than most people think! Sorry for your loss of Brownie. Great that you have the photos.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Brownie. I have had guinea pigs all my life. They are fun and have such personalities. It is hard when they loose their friends. Glad you are giving Smores extra attention.


----------



## Tucker II (May 10, 2016)

I had Guinea pigs as a boy and loved them, they were great friends of mine. I am sorry for your loss.


----------

